# Fitting a second leisure battery



## donk (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi All. help please I would like to fit a second leisure battery to my 1986 hymer B543. I have in place a 110 size one at the moment and would to increase the amount of tme that I can use the 12v system in the van ie t.v pumps lights ect.
Would it have to be another 110 battery and how would I wire it in and the last question will it be charged by the altenator and onboard charger.
Very many thanks for all your help in advance

Donk

P.S I would to thank the all those that helped me at Twinwood to get Maisie going again Thanks Guys


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Your wish is my command.
http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

And I would advise buying two new identical batteries from the same batch at the same time. Standard leisure wet acids are absolutely fine.

Dave


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

As above - I wanted to connect a second leisure battery and took the advice in that link plus a few other threads and it was an easy job. Just make sure that you connect up the right way, including which one to connect last. Don't forget the ventilation and the battery box

New batteries are strongly advised. Hope that helps


----------

